
Welcome to Armageddon: On MUDs (2017) - diodorus
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/64/lucas.php
======
jerrysievert
I remember armageddon! I was a "god" there due to my work on a couple of other
popular muds (Epic and SillyMUD), but was likely better known there for taking
up the challenge of building a character there and seeing how fast I could
kill everyone in alphabetic (and then reverse-alphabetic) order.

the challenge became easy with two things:

1) you could set your "title" to anything you wanted, as long as you included
your name somewhere in the title. I named my character "Delver", as in "Foo
the Delver in Spells" (the first level mage title)

2) I found a remote area that increased mana production, camped there, and
summon/fireball'd everyone very quickly

good memories.

as an aside, there's a copy of SillyMUD running at legitimatesounding.com 4000
for those feeling nostalgic.

~~~
sianns
Batmud. Batmud.org.za All the rest pale by comparison.

~~~
trentlott
Somehow I expected a Batman MUD.

------
DanHulton
I'll join in the shameless plugs - I tried to kind of mix classic MUD styles
with classic BBS Door games like Legend of the Red Dragon and integrate it
with the Slack client:
[https://www.chatandslash.com/](https://www.chatandslash.com/)

I did this largely because I like punny names (the original name was Slack &
Slash, but much like BetterSlack, the kind folks at Slack desired I change it,
and I complied), and because it seemed like a silly enough idea that it could
work.

------
lylecubed
My favorite mud I played heavily during the 90s, AstroMUD, is still going
strong. It's a pale shadow of its former self, but it's still there.

~~~
mikemuds
What was your character name there? I was Monkey and I played around 94-96.
Did you ever play Bluemage or ExtremeMUD?

~~~
lylecubed
Blur. I played from 97-04. I never played Bluemage or ExtremeMUD. The only
other muds I played were a bunch of Star Wars permadeath muds and a few wheel
of time ones.

------
bencollier49
My old character on Threshold is still there, must be more than 20 years old
now. I still log in from time to time to see what has changed.

~~~
always_good
I played Threshold too. I must've been 13.

The level of in-character roleplaying I saw was so convincing and thorough
(and intimidating), like when someone gave me a tour of the Fighters' Guild
(iirc), that I thought I was on an on-rails scripted experience. They would
take me into a room, and the regulars who were hanging out would exchange some
banter with my tour guide. Was way too impressive to not be scripted.

So I made some snarky in-character comments to amuse myself since I was, after
all, just listening to a script. And then I felt like a goof once everyone
responded to me, clearly unscripted.

It's pretty magical to experience a world where the roleplaying is that
seamless.

------
jcrben
I've been the crime boss of Armageddon multiple times since I started playing
in high-school around 2005. Most recently created a character in 2016 after a
5-year break. Back to a break, prolly for longer this time.

Duties include shaking down noble houses, bribing law enfocement, and
executing assassination contracts.

------
dorchadas
I was late to the MUD scene, only hopping on during my high school and later
years, from 2006 onwards. But there was one that a lot of friends from my
school played. Shame it's been shut down, though I heard an old fork of it
recently got put online, with active building community...Might have to go
find it now.

~~~
sianns
Batmud. Started years before armageddon. Might bigger. Michael better. Still
going strong.

------
xedrac
There were so many MUDs back in the 90s. I was an avid ShadowLands player
myself. My interest in programming grew tremendously when I downloaded the
source for DikuMUD and CircleMUD and started tweaking things. It didn't take
long to turn into an outright passion.

------
claudius
Shameless plug: nightfall.org is up and running fairly stable (again) and has
a quite nice web client at
[https://nightfall.org/webclient.htm](https://nightfall.org/webclient.htm)

------
axilmar
It's so amazing that MUDs can create such a magical atmosphere to be in! such
an atmosphere that it has never been captured by MMORPGs ever!!!

I have never played a MUD game but it seems terrifyingly addictive...

------
rabbitonrails
Anyone interested in RPGs owes it to themselves to apply for a character on
Arm. One of the best and most seriously-undertaken computer games of all time.

~~~
j-walker
Have a link? Searching "Arm RPG" brings up a lot of non-relevant stuff.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I read that as a familiar shorthand for 'Armageddon'[1]

1: [http://armageddon.org/](http://armageddon.org/)

------
tzakrajs
AlterAeon is still going! [http://alteraeon.org/](http://alteraeon.org/)

------
stormcode
Shameless Plug: Sindome also has an excellent web client and has been online
21 years. Https://www.sindome.org

------
Scarblac
Like in EVE Online, There is so much _history_ in MUDs. Thousands of people
spent years in them, living adventures, insane stuff happened. And here is a
thread about MUDs and hardly any two people mention the same one. I played
Nuclear War, and Genocide for a bit.

Genocide should have a book written about it, it was the first massively
multiplayer online playerkilling game, the first FPS (in text). And it was
_awesome_.

Still exists, of course, but hardly anyone plays.

------
genericone
DragonSwords, the mud to play twenty years ago from hyperterminal at a public
library.

------
dwags
I miss Medievia!

